# Quarantine Week #1



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Last week or two, I've been working on Easter Items, in hopes of selling them. The yellow and pink tulips (below) didn't last but a minute on the shelf. Well, when our illustrious so-called governor, Queen Whit-b*tch called for the shutdown of our state, I went from working Monday & Friday with Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday from home, to working all week remotely. Eh - not complaining. I wanted time off, just not this way...

Being in Facilities, I take calls and work orders (on line) to have work done around campus. Well, no one is on campus :lol: needless to say, there's no work orders! I'm still responsible for the payroll of my skilled trades guys, and other small tasks, so I go through the motions of checking our work order system, and when it's empty, oh well.... I go through and take care of the hours for my guys.

Anyway, so the week before our Great Quarantine, I showed you guys the plastic egg bunnies, I ended up making a smaller one to hold a Cadbury Egg for a co-worker, and a couple tulips that would hold the plastic eggs. (I only have 50 eggs left to make something to hold them.... UGH lol)

While I was making/cutting the flowers, I put Ken to task of starting some of the storage/organizing that I've been impatiently wanting forever. The first one was part one of the clamp storage. (Kept him busy for at least little bit...)

Finally, this past week (started Tuesday or Wednesday) I started the yard decorations for our place. I found the idea on Pinterest (damn that site!) and got all the pieces done and put in the yard today. The smallest of the eggs was supposed to be part of another decoration, but it turned out to be too small, so Ken through a metal stake in it, and put it out to the yard. *shrug*

What will Week #2 bring? I guess we'll find out. Ken wants to start on the Summer projects that we want to make to sell (if we ever get out of this quarantine). I still have Easter items I want to make, but Ken is anxious to get moving forward, so I guess I'll do them in between what he wants to get done. I have a couple I'm still in the middle of doing (needs painting/faces, etc) but for the most part I've at least cut all my Easter stuff.

Hope everyone is healthy; keep safe, busy, and stay well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you gots talent Barb...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you gots talent Barb...


Not really, but thanks. My signs aren't creating any business right now, so figured I would stretch my blades/patterns a bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am also working from home...

No one over 70 is allowed to leave home except for essential matters.

Only on 2nd week and I think cabin fever is going to get me before Corvid19....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Keepin' busy is good...nice stuff...especially love your "1 fer two ain't bad"...LOL...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Keepin' busy is good...nice stuff...especially love your "1 fer two ain't bad"...LOL...


That was our house warming present from John


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I am also working from home...
> 
> No one over 70 is allowed to leave home except for essential matters.
> 
> Only on 2nd week and I think cabin fever is going to get me before Corvid19....


Our entire state is quarantined to home except for essential matters (food, etc) We can go outside, but no unnecessary travel allowed.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

jw2170 said:


> I am also working from home...
> 
> No one over 70 is allowed to leave home except for essential matters.
> 
> Only on 2nd week and I think cabin fever is going to get me before Corvid19....


Talk to me after a month at home James. I get to work at least, but my wife is BORED!
If she had the skills Barb does I'd let her loose in the garage just to give her something to do!

Nice work Barb, keep going, it's great to see what you'll pull out of the hat next :wink:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I like the little rabbit disappearing under ground.The paint on the eggs is beautiful (the ones you painted) & the quarantine laws are awful but I think we're gonna beat this VD (virus disease. JamesJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow everything looks good, Barb. Keep it up. Your painting is spectacular.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow everything looks good, Barb. Keep it up. Your painting is spectacular.
> HErb


yup...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

OMG those are so cool!

Did you scroll cut them? Where did you find the patterns?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

newbie2wood said:


> OMG those are so cool!
> 
> Did you scroll cut them? Where did you find the patterns?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, Jessie, yes I did scroll them (for the most part). Ken used the jig saw to rough cut out the bigger pieces. The tulips and small bunnies are all scroll. 

As for the patterns, the bunnies that hold the eggs are a 3D printer file. https://www.thingiverse.com/ free to join, and many files are free to download. (I've made a few things from that site, now.) I had to make it to a 2D to be able to cut them, and tinker with it, until I could get them to hold the size eggs I wanted. (STILL messing with that; it's frustrating when your program claims you're at "this size" but when you get it printed and cut, it's wrong...)

The bunny and egg yard ornaments, well, I got the idea off Pinterest, and the person on Etsy luckily posted a picture of the back side of the rabbit, so I was able to crop out the shape and copy it into my own program, creating my pattern. Mine is bigger than the one for sale on Etsy, as are my eggs. The tulips and other bunnies are also from ideas I found on Pinterest; just went and found my own outline, and made modifications to how I wanted them to look. (Faces, ears, etc.)

I have (I think) two (2) maybe three (3) more patterns that are in their finishing stages; one is a white version of the chocolate bunny, and the other is a mimic of a bunny that wayfair, or some company like that has for sale on line. Of course, I had to make my own modifications; (face, hands, feet, and egg colors/design). Worst part is coming up with egg decorations. I ended up leaving the outdoor eggs solid colors, and my daughter says: "You didn't decorate the eggs?!" I told her "I asked you if I should decorate the eggs, and you didn't say anything, so I left them." She was bummed. She says "I didn't hear you ask me that" "Yup. I did."


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow everything looks good, Barb. Keep it up. Your painting is spectacular.
> HErb


Thank you, Herb.


----------



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi Barb, your stuff looks great! My state (NC) has pretty much shut down as well, but since I've been working from home for almost six years, it's nothing new for me. My wife got furloughed from her job (part-time in the accounting dept at a nation restaurant chain). She does make jewelry (chainmaille, steampunk, and out of old silver-plate silverware), so she's trying some new ideas and such right now. All of the spring vendor events that she participates in have been canceled, so she can work at it without any pressure at all.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

You can pump the parts out faster with a CNC......... had to say that.

Be nice to our guv -- Miss Half Whit. She's in over her head and doesn't have a clue what she's doing or how the game is played. It's still the us versus them political thing - not what's best for the states and country.

Wood's not going to spoil so you got a start for next year if this thing lingers - which it appears to be doing.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cute Barb I just love the Bunny Eggs


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Barb, those are so neat. Great job!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great work Barb. Love those paint jobs.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm particularly amused by the bunny's butt. They'll all keep till next, virus free, spring.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Barb,
> 
> You can pump the parts out faster with a CNC......... had to say that.
> 
> ...


Of course you did... :lol:

As for giving Half-Whit a break; nothin' doin'. She's trying a bunch of under-handed tricks to give herself more power to get money from us; and that's just the tip of the iceberg. She announced March 11 In her State of the State address, she would borrow $3.5 billion without taxpayer or legislative approval. That's not including the 1.5 billion progressive tax hike bill that thankfully, got shelved because 10,000 of us signed a petition to stop it. 

If your on FB, check out Mighty Michigan. They keep up on Gov. Half-Whit. Just a thought. Ever since the Dem's got more worried about Trump than the condition of our country, I've gotten very skeptical, and leery of the politicians. 

Okay I'm off my soapbox now. Stay well.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

You always come up with great designs. Good luck with the sales. 
Like Tom I definitely thought the bunny and carrots would be great in the yard.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> and the person on Etsy luckily posted a picture of the back side of the rabbit,


Ah, good. I'm not stealing an original design of yours. It will be modified, but not sure I want to say how. Nice work by the way.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Ah, good. I'm not stealing an original design of yours. It will be modified, but not sure I want to say how. Nice work by the way.


It's not their design, either, Theo; and this has been modified as well, from what I found. :grin: I just needed the body shape. :smile: You can say how you're going to modify it all you want. Your idea of a real pattern/plan and mine are completely different. Do a Google search - isn't that how you find all your ideas? You don't want this pattern. This is from those horrid sites Pinterest and Etsy, where you don't use their ideas, remember? :lol: :sarcastic: :no:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> It's not their design, either, Theo; and this has been modified as well, from what I found. :grin: I just needed the body shape. :smile: You can say how you're going to modify it all you want. Your idea of a real pattern/plan and mine are completely different. Do a Google search - isn't that how you find all your ideas? You don't want this pattern. This is from those horrid sites Pinterest and Etsy, where you don't use their ideas, remember? :lol: :sarcastic: :no:


Use DuckDuckGo, not google. And yes, want it. I don't search pinterest or etsy, but if a picture of something I can use pops up I can use, I'll use it. For example, that wabbit will eventually wind up as a custom air gun target, possibly the carrots too. >

Don't get all my ideas from searching. The other day, woke up, sat up on the side of the bed, and suddenly almost complete details on how to make a large hand crank forge blower popped into my mind. Two minutes later had the details all worked out. Already had details of a forge, and thought the blower would be perfect. But then decided to abandon the blower and make a two stack forge bellows instead. I just operate a bit different, that's all. But now need to decide if I want the wabbit just a paper target, or make it a reactive target, and if reactive, what type. It's all simple really. 

CNC not working today, so had to use CNP instead. 
No cookies, so no Coffee N Cookies. Instead had to be Coffee N Pizza.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Use DuckDuckGo, not google. And yes, want it. I don't search pinterest or etsy, but if a picture of something I can use pops up I can use, I'll use it. For example, that wabbit will eventually wind up as a custom air gun target, possibly the carrots too. >


Ducks-a-Go-Go, Google, whatever. You dissed & trashed my way of finding ideas, but now you see the end product, and now it's good. (I'll take that as a compliment) :lol: So next time, no more dissin'. pffft ~~ You just proved one is as good as another. (Actually, I did.):lol: > Capiche?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dissing? Huh, thought I was saying "I"didn't like either one


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Dissing? Huh, thought I was saying "I"didn't like either one


Exactly. You don't like them, but you'll take it now that you see the end result - So technically, you aren't getting it from me, you got it from Pinterest/Etsy. > Just you remember that next time you diss Pinterest/Etsy; because you like them well enough to get the pattern second hand, you just can't be "seen" getting one from there >


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Goooooooooo Miss Barbie!!!!!!!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Great way to stay indoors! Really nice work -- but what is that on the left of #2? A duck with teeth?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

dman2 said:


> Great way to stay indoors! Really nice work -- but what is that on the left of #2? A duck with teeth?


ROFL it's a duck Easter "basket" that I made as a little girl. The body is a Styrofoam "basket" covered in green feathers, and the head is also Styrofoam, with the eyes glued on, and pink pipe cleaners folded as its' beak stuck in the head. It was a kit in the mid 70's, I think. Mom made small bunny baskets for her and dad, and I made the "Duck" basket.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, still dislike them. So I avoid them when I can, pinterest still pops up once in awhile, no matter what I do to avoid it. But if someone else comes up with a picture from one of them, and I can do something with it, then sure, I'll use it. But I gave up looking on either long ago.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> You always come up with great designs. Good luck with the sales.
> Like Tom I definitely thought the bunny and carrots would be great in the yard.


Barb's color scheme's are outstanding too...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Nope, still dislike them. So I avoid them when I can, pinterest still pops up once in awhile, no matter what I do to avoid it. But if someone else comes up with a picture from one of them, and I can do something with it, then sure, I'll use it. But I gave up looking on either long ago.


So you'll filtch off others diligent searching (AND their rewards for their efforts) because You "gave up looking long ago." Guess the real story here, is, you claim "I don't like them I don't need them" when in fact, you don't know how to utilize the tool, so you scream useless, because it didn't come from your resources; The fact that you'll talk bad about those sites, but you'll grab ideas that others got from there.... *smh* Whatever, Theo. Subject closed.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love them


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Barb's color scheme's are outstanding too...


Thank you, Stick. I'm not big on pastels or bright colors, really, so this is way out of my zone. Poor Ken; I kept asking him "whatcha think?" Or my kid, with texts, asking what she thought.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thank you, Stick. I'm not big on pastels or bright colors, really, so this is way out of my zone. Poor Ken; I kept asking him "whatcha think?" Or my kid, with texts, asking what she thought.


I think they came out great...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Worst part is coming up with egg decorations.

for decorations look up easter eggs coloring pages. There are lots of them


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> Worst part is coming up with egg decorations.
> 
> for decorations look up easter eggs coloring pages. There are lots of them


Yeah, they have some seriously detailed designs, that's for sure. Wasn't sure I wanted to go through all that :lol: I ended up looking at regularly colored and found a couple that had colors, but the design wasn't too complicated.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think if you put in an age group in the search of color pages you will get what you are looking for.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> I think if you put in an age group in the search of color pages you will get what you are looking for.


Didn't think of that! Kindergarten in my case, maybe LOL


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

For me it would be pre pre school lol


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> So you'll filtch off others diligent searching (AND their rewards for their efforts) because You "gave up looking long ago." Guess the real story here, is, you claim "I don't like them I don't need them" when in fact, you don't know how to utilize the tool, so you scream useless, because it didn't come from your resources; The fact that you'll talk bad about those sites, but you'll grab ideas that others got from there.... *smh* Whatever, Theo. Subject closed.


Filtch would imply copying someone else's work. I don't do that, I save stuff for inspiration, and make sufficient changes that it is new. That wabbbit will wind up with hare's ears, a nd leaner, longer, narrower feet, and likely raised a bit. You forget, when I said I saved the wabbit I didn't know where you had gotten it, and I had changes planned from the git go. I do know how to utilize pinterest, but get such poor results back about 90% of the time, and I can get usable results elsewhere in much less time, that it is not worth the effort to me. I have no objection to anyone using pinterest except myself. I do check etsy once in awhile, but only to check prices. And you said it right, ideas. Not copy someones work, but get ideas - inspiration. I once saved the photo of a member of one of the Northwest tribes, taken in about 1914. The face became the face of my cigar Store Indians. After I had made something like 11 (eleven) changes to the face. Hard to say I copied it after that many changes. Among other things right now, I am working on the design for an adult puzzle rocking chair. So saving a lot of photos of other peoples work, rockers, mostly the arts and crafts period. Will I copy any of them? Not as such. I have probably a couple of hundred photos save so far, soon will go thru and discard all I don't have any interest in, then go thru them again, repeat until I get down on a dozen or so, then scrutinize them, taking a bit from one, a bit from another, then make changes to the rough sketch. When finished it will have a bit from a number of rockers, along with my changes, and then will wind up not looking like any other rocker, just similar - after all, seen one rocker, pretty much seen them all. I don't need to copy anyone else:grin:'s work, just use it to inspire to do my own work. :grin:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@JOAT Whatever; and that isn't the point. What you do or don't do to make it different is insignificant to me; and yes you did know where it came from, because I stated I found it on Pinterest. You don't like where I get my ideas from; *so you can skip over my posts any time. It won't hurt my feelings one bit*; Either way it goes, lay off where people get their ideas (just because you can't understand how to maneuver the posts.) That's your problem, not anyone else's.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Been pondering a complex project for some months, suddenly just came to me how to turn it into a K.I.S.S project, and only need to cut one circle. Five minutes, or less, on minor details, and good to go.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Don't worry about it.


Did I say I was worried? I'm not. Trust me. What I said is you can skip my posts. You won't hurt my feelings. Especially since my ideas come from an "undesirable" place, according to you.


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Beautiful work Barbara! The colors definitely remind me of Easter.
It's been a while guys. I hope everyone is doing okay and staying safe and healthy.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> Beautiful work Barbara! The colors definitely remind me of Easter.
> It's been a while guys. I hope everyone is doing okay and staying safe and healthy.


Thanks, Kaitlyn. Good to see you back. Been busy, I take it.


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks, Kaitlyn. Good to see you back. Been busy, I take it.


Yes mam. Busy and working hard to stay safe and healthy. :smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> Beautiful work Barbara! The colors definitely remind me of Easter.
> It's been a while guys. I hope everyone is doing okay and staying safe and healthy.


Hi Katelyn, glad you came to visit. How is the filter business doing these days? I take it they're happy with your work. 

I think the vast majority of people are coming up with projects that are derived from other, similar works. The artistry lies in the twists and the execution. Very few things are completely original when you come down to it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Katelyn, glad you came to visit. How is the filter business doing these days? I take it they're happy with your work.
> 
> I think the vast majority of people are coming up with projects that are derived from other, similar works. The artistry lies in the twists and the execution. Very few things are completely original when you come down to it.


Pablo Picasso said “Lesser artists borrow; great artists steal.” Which may have come from T. S. Eliot’s dictum: “Immature poets imitate; mature poets steal; bad poets deface what they take, and good poets make it into something better, or at least something different."

Me? I'll take whatever inspiration I can get from whatever source I can find.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Try your local library...

'ARTISTS BLOCK CURED'
Authors: Krall & Runyen
ISBN-13:978-160058-255-4
ISBN10:60058-255-9


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Try your local library...
> 
> 'ARTISTS BLOCK CURED'
> Authors: Krall & Runyen
> ...


good book...
the wife tormented me w/ it...


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Katelyn, glad you came to visit. How is the filter business doing these days? I take it they're happy with your work.
> 
> I think the vast majority of people are coming up with projects that are derived from other, similar works. The artistry lies in the twists and the execution. Very few things are completely original when you come down to it.


The place where I work is still open for business and cranking out filters!  I learn more and more every day about dust collection. Anything I can create marketing-wise whether it's a flyer, ad, image, blog post, etc. I always try to make it original, unique, and creative. Creativity is in my blood. Especially in this day and age, it's important to differentiate yourself from the competition and make yourself stand out! Inspiration can be found everywhere.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I can say from the time I've been here not much copying goes on . More inspiration thankfully.
Many sources each has there own.


----------

